# Tallest block on the planet



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

Something I have been thinking about is how many tall towers you can have in a typical city type block.
heres a start which I think will be the tallest.
In a row comming along Beach road. (Dubai Marina)

Number one dubai marina 54F 210m U/C
Ocean Heights 82F 300m U/C
Marina Crown 52F 207m U/C
Unknown tower (most possibly Najd Tower 75F 300m+ or Marina Gardens 75F 300m+) U/C
Le Reve 45F 200m U/C
Al ameria 90F 340m U/C
Emirates crown 60F 260m U/C
Al Marsa Tower 59 254m U/C
And just behind that row you have -
Marina Heights 53F 208m U/C
Marina Pinnacle 66F 260m 
Mag tower 55F 200m+U/C
Al seef tower 44F 215m U/C
Thats 9 200m plus and 3 300m plus towers over a block.
All of these are on what would be a typical block in any major city on the planet.
Any other blocks that could beat that???


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

Huge Dubai going to be some sight will them all in a alittle over a year 
with all a long way in to there Construction


----------



## Pengui (Jun 3, 2003)

Union Square in Hong Kong can certainly give some good competition to this cluster in Dubai:
completed Sorrento 1 256 m 75 2003
completed The Harbourside 255 m 75 2003
completed Sorrento 2 236 m 66 2003
completed Sorrento 3 218 m 64 2003
completed Sorrento 5 212 m 62 2003
completed Sorrento 6 206 m 60 2003
completed The Waterfront 1 142 m 46 2000
completed The Waterfront 2 142 m 46 2000
completed The Waterfront 3 142 m 46 2000
completed The Waterfront 4 142 m 46 2000
completed The Waterfront 5 142 m 46 2000
completed The Waterfront 6 142 m 46 2000
under construction Union Square Phase 7 474 m 111 2007
under construction Union Square Phase 6 Tower 1 265 m 68 2006
under construction Union Square Phase 6 Tower 2 265 m 68 2006
under construction [topped out] The Victory Arch 231 m 65 2006


----------



## th0m (Oct 14, 2004)

Is there such a thing as a typical block? I mean, a block in New York isn't even block-shaped, its a rectangle of roughly 75 by 250 m. Maybe you should define it more closely.

Either way, Dubai seems to have a real dense block as you showed SA Boy, any pictures that can better portray that density?


----------



## Taufiq (Oct 14, 2004)

EDIT


----------



## bruceb25 (Feb 17, 2004)

*What!?*



Trances said:


> Huge Dubai going to be some sight will them all in a alittle over a year
> with all a long way in to there Construction


Are you writing in English?


----------



## tritown (Aug 25, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## bs_lover_boy (Apr 16, 2004)

Pengui said:


> Union Square in Hong Kong can certainly give some good competition to this cluster in Dubai:
> completed Sorrento 1 256 m 75 2003
> completed The Harbourside 255 m 75 2003
> completed Sorrento 2 236 m 66 2003
> ...


That totals to 3740m


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

bruceb25 said:


> Are you writing in English?


No, he writtes in Aussie ... 



:drunk:


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

In addition to the Kowloon side of Hong Kong... you cannot discount Hong Kong Island for density and height.



> Something I have been thinking about is how many tall towers you can have in a typical city type block.


I have no idea. Someone count...

A small section of HK island.


----------



## nezzybaby (Jan 14, 2005)

:eek2: that is a beautiful image


----------



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

of course HK is dense but the thread is about how many 200m plus towers in a block, and a typical block means different things in different cities. In dubai it like 200m by 100m and in that block are all the towers listed, plus 3 plots not yet released


----------



## atkinson1 (Jun 30, 2003)

It would be interesting to define technically what a "block" is, and then find out what block on the planet has the most floors, the most area in terms of floor space, the most residential/office etc.


----------



## SkylineTurbo (Dec 22, 2004)

Hong Kong has land space scarcity, as it gives it the dense, extremely high looking skyline, very good idea. Dubai has LOADS of space to build, but chooses also not to sprawl.


----------



## th0m (Oct 14, 2004)

Taufiq said:


> ^ th0m, are you by any chance a forumer of Tranceaddict.com? With an ESB avatar?
> ________________________________
> 
> On topic:
> ...


Yup, whats up


----------



## Taufiq (Oct 14, 2004)

EDIT


----------



## Rupmulalauk (Jul 29, 2002)

KLCC in KL

1) Petronas 1 - 452m
2) Petronas 2 - 452m
3) Lot C - 210m+(proposed)
4) Maxis - 210m
5) KLCC Binjai Residentials 1 - 200m+
6) KLCC Binjai Residentials 2 - 200m+
7) Exxon Mobil - 132m
8) Traders Hotel - 140m+

and more others unrevealed


----------



## -(･∀･)-(^｡^)- (Feb 4, 2005)

Skybean said:


> In addition to the Kowloon side of Hong Kong... you cannot discount Hong Kong Island for density and height.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



／( ^｡^)／ BAD ＼(^｡^)＼


----------



## SHORTY (Sep 13, 2002)

What about Toronto's MINT district with the addition of Trump at 325m and Saphire at 320?


----------



## EAT my SHORTS!!!!!! (Feb 5, 2005)

well miami has biscayne blvd,which has 7-400ft,3-500ft,4-600 ft,3 700ft,1-800ft.


----------



## mtb_nz (Mar 23, 2005)

Damn what an area... imagine it in another 10 years time. Just simply amazing 

Just wondering though, how does Dubai get so many buildings, approved so quickly?? as it takes ages for new proposed buildings to get approved where I live.


----------



## eusebius (Jan 5, 2004)

Sorry to annoy you but this is not a block. Block = buildings not detached. I think the whole idea behind Dubai is not hear your neighbours, like one would in a *block*. Looks impressive though.


----------



## 29A (Jan 19, 2005)

Yeah man, thats what i would like to know. How they are approved so quickly?. What is the process?


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

I don't know why you guys thinks these buildings mushroomed out of nowhere? The Dubai Marina masterplan, where this block is located, was prepared and aproved on 1997. The digging of the marina canal started somewhere in 1998 and the first buildings started construction somewhere in 2001.


----------



## rocky (Apr 20, 2005)

cant be a block theires a road cutting it in 2 parts..


----------



## capslock (Oct 9, 2002)

SA BOY said:


> with out any rich history???? Are you mad, Dubai has a history going back thousands of years when spain was non existant. Maybe you should do a history check and see what this areas rich cultural past is all about before putting your foot in your obviously unifformed mouth


Hmm I'm surprised it took so many posts for someone to rise to that. I don't normally stoop to goading but sorry, I just can't take Dubailand seriously. I know it has a history, a trading port around the Dubai creek wasn't it... but how much of it is visible in those photos that everyone seems so keen to worship.... er, try none! It looks like sim city made real with all of the character and charm that goes with it.

The comparison with Benidorm was a bit tongue and cheek (and if you read the post I was mocking Benidorm's 'rich history' not Dubai - sarcasm doesn't always come across in type though I know) but i think it's a good comparison nonetheless. Both exploded over a short period of time and both are resulting in a characterless anywhere sort of place. Both started in response to a particular trend in international tourism and both are in danger of leaving zero legacy when fashions change.

I'm happy you're proud of this but I can't pretend I'm all that impressed. It just strongly smacks of compensating for something. I much prefer how Muscat has chosen to develop for example.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

what is your problem with the history of dubai.
i would say dubai has as much history as shanghai has, and nobody is complaining about it?


----------



## capslock (Oct 9, 2002)

dubaiflo said:


> what is your problem with the history of dubai.
> i would say dubai has as much history as shanghai has, and nobody is complaining about it?


What is your problem with reading what I wrote.

I have no problem with the history of Dubai. I dispute the salivating on this thread at what Dubai is developing now, which has about as much relevance to Dubai's history as hot dogs or skiing.

Is that short enough to be comprehensible?


----------



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

boys boys boys,each to his own. Anyways that is not a ROAD its a residence access raod for the buildinsg basements. anyway a block is defined as a series of structures surrounded by a network of road to which access is gained by each building. 
the size is not universally given as say a NY block is structed and squre in a grid pattern where a say Shanghi block radiates from a central point so its a different shape but serves the same function.

This thread was to point out that there is no-where on the plant with as many 200m+ towers within such a confined BLOCK , I mean we are talking about a 300 by 150m area whci is not big at all and yet it has so many towers over 200m


----------



## TallBox (Sep 21, 2002)

Sexas said:


> Nice...desert and fake greens, wonder why people want go there for holiday, I know you guys will say Las Vegas is the same but *Las Vegas have one thing Dubai don't have - SEXY woman I can see the body*, I also think you guys will say I never been to Dubai what do I know? But it is all about first impression, only skyscraper, fake lake and pricey hotel can't get me there, place with no history and middle class just not right.


lol, you shouldn't comment on far away places if you haven't ventured out of the trailer park 



besides, dubai is building for willy-waving - just like new york in the 30s, like las vegas, like moscow, or london hundreds of years ago. it's just happening on a timescale of a few years, not a few centuries.


----------



## capslock (Oct 9, 2002)

@ SA Boy

Fair enough... and it is impressive in the scale of its ambition. I just don't like them. I don't mind people disagreeing with me on that either, not everyone can be right :jk: 

@shaun

Yes building for willy-waving has a long and honourable tradition. At least you recognise it for what it is


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

Just ignore Sexas and Born_in_the_North. That argument is going to take us WAAY offtopic. 

Here's something i really don't like, though:



















WHY all those parking lots at the base of those towers? Are they going for the verticle Walmart feel, or what? 
Cool towers, though!


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

It's because when they build underground they have problems with the water and things like that. Someone mentioned it in the UAE forums aswell.


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

Oh---but couldn't they still incorporate it better with the building? There _must_ be a better option than a surface lot!


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

2 things:

the block we're talking about is just a tiny part of this whole area

the whole area will have some 300 towers, but we only talk about a block of 20 towers, which will be the tallest in the world

damn it, the bandwith has been exceeded, but in the aerial this blocks is in the foreground where a small number is almost completed
the big ones are still missing


lol, i've posted it a zillion times: car parks are over ground due to high ground water level!


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

I _know_ that they put them above ground because of the water level, but there must be a way they could make it look better! Having some big parking is a blight to a potentially decent development!


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

well, there are towers which try to hide it with a huge nicely designed base like the marina crown for example, which is in this tallest block btw


can you spot the car park????


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

I agree that it's an eyesore for some of the towers, having a huge base like that. More towers should incorparate the parking with the tower design like the marina crown. Hiding it's bettrer


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

Yeah, it just looks tacky the way they have those two towers. With all that open space around, it makes it look like they're building tall just for the sake of having another skyscraper.


----------



## Taufiq (Oct 14, 2004)

pottebaum said:


> Yeah, it just looks tacky the way they have those two towers. With all that open space around, it makes it look like they're building tall just for the sake of having another skyscraper.


I'd rather have a parking lot with a 350m+ tower than an underground parking lot with a <200m building..

Have we at *skyscraper*city got our priorities mixed up? Hmm proper *skyscraper* or proper parking lot.. good question.


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

PakistanUnited said:


> Well now i know why some people here hate Dubai. Thier was NO reason to flame me if i was misinformed. Its quite sad, well at least i know now and i share thier opinion.
> 
> And Islamabad is not a hell hole i bet you dont even know what Islamabad is :bash:


I appreciate ur respone U've really developed ur way of communication.


----------



## Sultan (Jul 2, 2004)

raymond_tung88 said:


> Its not that people hate Dubai and are truly against it. Its just that many people from Dubai are proud about projects that have not even been built yet. Its ironic that they are comparing them to projects already built by saying how much better theirs are. Basically its comparing something that's fully established and successful to something that is risky and still in the makings.


Raymond,

What if you were a citizen of a UAE. Wouldn't you be proud of the achievements that Dubai is making at the moment ? Wouldn't you feel proud that a city in your country has three of the world's tallest towers coming up, with a palm resort, the islands, marina, with hundreds of highrises. Wouldn't that make you proud mate ? Offcourse it would. So I don't blame UAE citizens for there pride. They deserve it.

As I said earlier, Dubai is doing a great job. Also, I do not agree with PakistanUnited on Dubai being like Islamabad. Dubai dies at 3 - 4 AM, not 7PM.


----------



## Sultan (Jul 2, 2004)

SA BOY said:


> geeze you are misinformed, please dont compare your hell hole with Dubai. Clubs are open to 3am and many weekends there are clubs open till dawn. The last cinema show is at 12pm in most cinemas and resturanst only get really busy after 10pm with it almost impossible to get a seat after 11pm.


*SA Boy,*

Islamabad is no hell hole. You really haven't been to Isb. Its beautiful. It lacks highrises, but a capital city is meant for govt buildings, national monuments, and foreign missions, not highrises. Islamabad is a very beautiful city.

Dubai is beautiful too, but Dubai and Islamabad are very different cities. Dubai is mostly desert, being transformed into something nice now with highrises and planted greenery. But Islamabad is naturally beautiful, with lots of greenery, mountains, very well planned, and excellent city.

Now lets end this comparing each other here, and get back to the topic.


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

Ah, but there's not much to do in Islamabad is there?


----------



## Sultan (Jul 2, 2004)

juiced said:


> Ah, but there's not much to do in Islamabad is there?


There is stuff to do in Islamabad. Political stuff thats it! . Its a capital, and I think capital cities don't deserve highrises, they should be restricted to policital, commercial activities, along with housing schemes, all low-rises but no highrises.


----------



## raymond_tung88 (Mar 26, 2004)

Sultan said:


> Raymond,
> 
> What if you were a citizen of a UAE. Wouldn't you be proud of the achievements that Dubai is making at the moment ? Wouldn't you feel proud that a city in your country has three of the world's tallest towers coming up, with a palm resort, the islands, marina, with hundreds of highrises. Wouldn't that make you proud mate ? Offcourse it would. So I don't blame UAE citizens for there pride. They deserve it.
> 
> As I said earlier, Dubai is doing a great job. Also, I do not agree with PakistanUnited on Dubai being like Islamabad. Dubai dies at 3 - 4 AM, not 7PM.


You're right in a sense that I would be proud IF I was a citizen of the UAE. Its just that if I were from Dubai, I wouldn't be TOO proud seeing how there are more established cities in the world that deserve the title CURRENTLY. I would also stick to what this thread is asking and not say otherwise. 

Sorry... I don't hate Dubai. To those who think I do, well I'm sorry you think that way but I'm not. I just hate it when people say Dubai is so much better than cities which are clearly better like New York, London, Hong Kong, Tokyo, etc.


----------



## blackforest (Mar 14, 2005)

I'm from Dubai and I'm warning all non-Dubai forumers here that sometimes Dubai forumers exaggerrate things and get too excited about the developments in the city, and they trash other cities as a result.

Don't listen to these kinds of people.


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

^ dont listen to this person...

she has previously stated that children should be punished for seeing santa claus, and stated how happy she would be to see the burj dubai fall over, killing thousands of people.

other than that i guess she shows potential to be a rational normal human being.

oh, other than the fact that she demanded to be banned, went crazy abusing everyone, then was banned, but has created new accounts on several accounts to try and weave her extremism back into the forum.


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

raymond_tung88 said:


> You're right in a sense that I would be proud IF I was a citizen of the UAE. Its just that if I were from Dubai, I wouldn't be TOO proud seeing how there are more established cities in the world that deserve the title CURRENTLY. I would also stick to what this thread is asking and not say otherwise.
> 
> Sorry... I don't hate Dubai. To those who think I do, well I'm sorry you think that way but I'm not. I just hate it when people say Dubai is so much better than cities which are clearly better like New York, London, Hong Kong, Tokyo, etc.


You're right, there's no way Dubai even closely matches any of those. They're already developed while Dubai is still only in its beginning stages (BTW I'm not saying Dubai hasn't been around for a long time). It has a lot of potential though.

And yes Blackforest, I do think Dubai forumers exagerate just a small bit  but I know I wouldn't mind seeing an 800+m tower going up in Ireland (well maybe not quite that big as there wouldn't be any surrounding skyscrapers).

Another thing is that at the moment Dubai is a good city but it won't be a GREAT city until a good number of years in the future. I think it will be a GREAT city not when Dubai has finished building these projects, but when it has filled them because it's the people that make the city.

There's my long post for the day and I'm going to bed now. Good Night


----------



## raymond_tung88 (Mar 26, 2004)

malec said:


> You're right, there's no way Dubai even closely matches any of those. They're already developed while Dubai is still only in its beginning stages (BTW I'm not saying Dubai hasn't been around for a long time). It has a lot of potential though.
> 
> And yes Blackforest, I do think Dubai forumers exagerate just a small bit  but I know I wouldn't mind seeing an 800+m tower going up in Ireland (well maybe not quite that big as there wouldn't be any surrounding skyscrapers).
> 
> ...



I couldn't agree with you more!!!


----------



## Sultan (Jul 2, 2004)

DUBAI said:


> ^ dont listen to this person...
> 
> she has previously stated that children should be punished for seeing santa claus, and stated how happy she would be to see the burj dubai fall over, killing thousands of people.
> 
> ...


Wasn't she banned ?


----------



## blackforest (Mar 14, 2005)

malec said:


> You're right, there's no way Dubai even closely matches any of those. They're already developed while Dubai is still only in its beginning stages (BTW I'm not saying Dubai hasn't been around for a long time). It has a lot of potential though.
> 
> And yes Blackforest, I do think Dubai forumers exagerate just a small bit  but I know I wouldn't mind seeing an 800+m tower going up in Ireland (well maybe not quite that big as there wouldn't be any surrounding skyscrapers).
> 
> ...


Good man yerself. I couldn't have put it better.

Liberty Hall isn't too bad now, and the U2 Tower and Heuston Gate seem to be okay. Perhaps Ireland will have its own 800 m in maybe 100 years time. But you've gotta take the wind factor into consideration, and vertical rain.. or was that horizontal.


----------



## Raza (Feb 5, 2005)

blackforest said:


> Good man yerself. I couldn't have put it better.
> 
> Liberty Hall isn't too bad now, and the U2 Tower and Heuston Gate seem to be okay. Perhaps Ireland will have its own 800 m in maybe 100 years time. But you've gotta take the wind factor into consideration, and vertical rain.. or was that horizontal.


your back, why? 

weren't you banned for posting dirty things on iranian sex forums :weirdo:


----------



## blackforest (Mar 14, 2005)

Guys. Cut the crap. I just gave a disclaimer concerning trashing of other cities because of this hell-hole comment and other stuff I've seen in other international threads relating to Dubai.

Don't start trashing me now because I made a disclaimer.


----------



## Raza (Feb 5, 2005)

lol. sometimes your really cute. But sometimes you post horny things.


----------



## StevenW (Sep 12, 2002)

hey guys, maybe a better question for this thread would be, "What city has the tallest 4 square blocks?" A north by east by south by east 4 blocks. Or north by west by south by west......etc...... 
Does that make sense?


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

DUBAI said:


> ^ dont listen to this person...
> 
> she has previously stated that children should be punished for seeing santa claus, and stated how happy she would be to see the burj dubai fall over, killing thousands of people.
> 
> ...


blackforest's account (now banned) was *BulldozerGirl* who generally wrecked a lot of havoc. I'm sure the Pakistani forumers will remember her constant anti-Asian/anti-Pakistani rantings and her views that bordered extremism.
Err, but apart from that she does consider herself quite normal.


----------



## blackforest (Mar 14, 2005)

This thread has gone to waste.

I was actually defending Pakistan when I complained about the "hell-hole" comment.

I'm just adding my 2 cents. I find some Dubai forumers to be talking crap in most international threads and they don't promote Dubai in a realistic or acceptable way.


----------



## Raza (Feb 5, 2005)

blackforest said:


> This thread has gone to waste.
> 
> I was actually defending Pakistan when I complained about the "hell-hole" comment.
> 
> I'm just adding my 2 cents. I find some Dubai forumers to be talking crap in most international threads and they don't promote Dubai in a realistic or acceptable way.


i know you were defending pakistan, but i was defending dubai, so were equall. :cheers:


----------



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

StevenW said:


> hey guys, maybe a better question for this thread would be, "What city has the tallest 4 square blocks?" A north by east by south by east 4 blocks. Or north by west by south by west......etc......
> Does that make sense?


Fair enough, but I thought that the universal defination of a block was the same to everyone.
This topic was started by me to highlight one small piece of dubai aproximatly 300m x 150m that will have the tallest collection of towers in such a small place anywhere on earth.
No one can dispute that a 400m, 3 x 300m and 6 x 200m plus towers is amazing for such a small piece of land.
Its not about density, its not aboput what time the city closes at night, its not about bulldozer girl having a bash at Dubai AGAIN, its simply about highlighting something special.
Why is it on every thread in every forum people have to start bashing a place, wether it be Dubai or China or anywhere. 
This forum is for the shearing of ideas and facts and its as simple as that.
Why does everyone feel the need to compare something to somewhere else like its a compotition.
PLEASE STICK TO THE THREAD TOPIC


----------



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

1 is complete
6 are U/C and 
2 are approved but yet to break ground


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

23 Marina ===== 90 floors, 380 metres
Najd Tower ====75 floors definitely 300m +
Ocean Heights ======== 82 floors, 310 metres

I don't think in feet but I know that 1000ft = a bit less than 300m so that's 3 1000ft towers in the same block


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

DUBAI said:


> ok, this is what i would count as the block we are talking about in dubai.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good you made this DUBAI, but we have to decide now if we talk about that area above, which definetely is a "block" or we talk about that block, plus that 5 towers coming up more right, however ,those are on the other side of a street running through this area, which means they are actually not part of the Block.
what Sa boy was talking about when opening this thread, is the "block" and the other part with the other 5 towers. He meant just the area with 350m x 100m or whatever it is, e.g, the block + the 5 towers next to the marina.


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

a quote from an article on BBC news: http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/business/4591013.stm



> The city is home to some of the most ambitious buildings in the world. The tallest tower block is being built there and it is home to the world's first seven-star hotel.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

not bad, they are pretty good informed. but perhaps they refer to burj dubai, though i doubt it actually.


----------



## Koi (Jul 10, 2004)

Those buildings in the Dubai Marina doesn't look like 200m+ tall.


----------



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

believe me when you stand next to them they look taller


----------



## New York Yankee (Mar 18, 2005)

wow, 90 floors of a tower in the dubai marina!


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Koi said:


> Those buildings in the Dubai Marina doesn't look like 200m+ tall.


Becouse the buildings next to them are also 200m+ tall and not just some 50m, as you're used to see.


----------



## larven (Sep 12, 2002)

Had a bit of a doodle on this one as all these buildings together sound awesome. With credit to Sonnekens fantastice aerial of the marina.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

nicely done 

please make sure to add the 340m princess tower in there 
the 380m 23 marina tower is missing as well!

can you do this for us?


----------



## larven (Sep 12, 2002)

yes I will but I don't think I can add the 23 Marina as it is just to the left of where the photo is.


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

Wow that looks great. It's kinda strange now seeing those gigantic towers next to sand but once the whole marina is completed and jlt in the back...


----------



## Sexas (Jan 15, 2004)

...but I still see empty land...umm


----------



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

larven said:


> yes I will but I don't think I can add the 23 Marina as it is just to the left of where the photo is.


 23 marina will be just to the left of the tower withe the pyramid top.and princess will be in front of the torch.
also missing is the MAG 218 tower at 66F which is behind Najad tower.
Other than that its a great effort showing the towers in a row. Its going to be quite a site seeing so many 200m + and 300m+ towers in a row.
and sexas what has the empty land got to do with the wall of towers?


----------



## Jasonhouse (Jul 27, 2002)

I don't know why I didn't notice this thread before...But in any case...

This thread does not belong in News and Developments, since it is not announcing any new project, but is rather a discussion about another topic all together (which city block in the world has the tallest collection of buildings). The News and Development forum is for the announcement and discussion of new highrise projects, just as its description and 'readme' thread state.

Thus, I have placed this thread in 'Citytalk', where it belongs.


----------



## ENDOPHINS (Dec 8, 2004)

larven said:


> Had a bit of a doodle on this one as all these buildings together sound awesome. With credit to Sonnekens fantastice aerial of the marina.


Wow awsome development in Dubai!

But all these towers would look much nicer if they're not tightly packed in one block..


----------



## larven (Sep 12, 2002)

Princess, Mag 218 and 23 Marina added.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

.... what shall i say...
this gonna be insane...
don't forget that marina pinnacle ,260m and the marina heights,208m are missing.
or actually they are not missing but they cannot be seen because of najd tower is in the line


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

Larven lestin to me , Hey i`m talking to you , lestin up


Y O U ..... A R E .... T A L E N T E D


----------



## rocky (Apr 20, 2005)

this is awesome, but i say it again, WHO is going to work/ live here? do you have 500.000 people more every year in that city or what? 


honestly it reminds me tintin album when he goest to USSR when theires fake factories here to impress journalists


----------



## larven (Sep 12, 2002)

Thanks  

BIGGER.....!!


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

WOWYYYYYYYYYYYY mashalah  thx again

Rocky , no , not half a million people , closer to quarter of a million move to Dubai each year


----------



## rocky (Apr 20, 2005)

anyway thats cool, dubai is the best thing that could ever happen to the arab world.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

rocky said:


> do you have 500.000 people more every year in that city or what?


like dubai boy said, almost.

the marina will have up to 70.000 residents btw. 
every project which is released is even sold out.


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

what are they moving there for?


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

rantanamo said:


> what are they moving there for?


Why did they moved to Florida decades ago? Afterall it was just a stinking swamp before.


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

rantanamo said:


> what are they moving there for?


Well, there are lots of job oppertunities there, have no taxes and probably loads of other reasons aswell.

BTW that's some kickass pic :


----------



## rocky (Apr 20, 2005)

where they coming from???? UAE country side ? USA? IRAK ? IRAN ? SAUDI? JAPAN? INDIA ?


----------



## zergling (Jul 5, 2004)

Not sure if anyone posted this, but this is a rendering of future pudong I once saw:


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

larven said:


> Thanks
> 
> BIGGER.....!!


Some of the buildings are dissproportioned in height. I did some calculation and adjusting for the perspective effect, you should resize the buldings as follow:

No. 1 Marina 93%
Ocean Height 83%
Marina Crown 85%
Al Najd (est.) 83%
Le Reve 93%
Marina Pinacle 95%
Princess 71%
The Torch 78%
Emirates Crown 89%
Al Marsa 86%

:cheers:


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

yes they seemed a little bit to big, if you see the tiny grosvenor behind...!!
great you we're able to do that altin.


----------



## larven (Sep 12, 2002)

Image has been amended with the suggestions made by AltinD...cheers.  

Also the location of the Torch has been changed (hopefully more accurate), the 110 storey proposal has been added on a site at the rear of the block and the JMC and Al Fattan towers in the distance have been completed.


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

Wow. looks great. We still don't know if that extra tower will be there or not though.
The marina would look amazing from out at sea. Especially with that eye in the sky thing


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Most propably that tower will be a little farther to the back, on the cluster behind that back road.


----------



## ROYU (Jul 19, 2004)

wow is incredible , those towers are awesome .
What is the prize those apartments in general .


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

3 bedroom apartment for around $700,000, average price.


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

dubaiflo said:


> like dubai boy said, almost.
> 
> the marina will have up to 70.000 residents btw.
> every project which is released is even sold out.


Sold out to 85% speculators!!


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

Can u larven visulize the DIFC. Am really interested in seeing how it will look like.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

oh yes that would be great..
awesome you "completed" JBR and the Al Fattan, but i guess some of this might be a little bit taller. maybe altin could figure that out.

juiced i always asked myself if there is any secure figure of how many speculators have bought...
nevertheless i don't think this will be a problem in the marina, as it is absolutely THE prime location in dubai.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

what people call speculators are almost only real estate brokers/companies, selling it on the "2nd hand market"

only a minority of the people will buy a home in a building which has not yet broken ground or is still under construction. i won't buy any units too!

once it's completed it will only take a few months to fill these towers, as the prices will go down due to an oversupply. this oversupply will regenerate itself within less than a year though!


anyway, back to the topic:

i wish we had another aerial taken from the other side of the block. we then could see every building, as najd tower makes both the 260m marina pinnacle and the 208m marina heights disappear


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

Dubai-Lover said:


> what people call speculators are almost only real estate brokers/companies, selling it on the "2nd hand market"
> 
> only a minority of the people will buy a home in a building which has not yet broken ground or is still under construction. i won't buy any units too!
> 
> ...


I guess most people would want to see what views will remain with all these towers going up. Imagine if someone buys on the 60th floor of a building hoping for a sea view when it all becomes blocked by about 3 350m towers


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

there was another shot by soen from the media city side, this would be a good one too...
but i don't know where!!!


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

JBR should be higher, but at variable heights.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

unfortunately we still don't have the heights..
dubai-lover run into the sales center and force them!!


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

Hong Kong has taller blocks.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

effer said:


> Hong Kong has taller blocks.


You mean DENSER blocks or maybe bigger and more blocks with highrises.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

but not taller for sure...


----------



## PotatoGuy (May 10, 2005)

yea i agree, denser but not taller


----------



## JohnStreet (Jan 6, 2005)

Dubai sucks. Your blocks are like a mile long.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

BRAVO


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

great statement :applause:


----------



## BoresvilleMcYawn (Sep 11, 2002)

all those buildings in dubai look like the endless mediterranean suburban buildings in miami but oversized.ew.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

dubaiflo said:


> great statement :applause:


 ...


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

BoresvilleMcYawn said:


> all those buildings in dubai look like the endless mediterranean suburban buildings in miami but oversized.ew.


Quick, heres your puke bucket!


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

al ameera tower is now Under Construction.
it is the tallest res tower in waiting, btw, look at DUBAI's signature


----------



## Kenwen (May 1, 2005)

Dubai is such a odd place, they hav land to spread out but theydon't they keep making big towers and being proud of it, that just wrong use of land, why can't they spread out the city and let everyone get more spaces and bigger houses rather than something they r doing today. By making more towers they r making their land more expensive. And they will never be the skyscraper king, they may still facing the construction boom for a few more years, after that their tiny population would not support anymore towers, I think cities in china and india can only has potential be skyscraper king.


----------



## Kenwen (May 1, 2005)

Skyscraper looks nice, but u only need them when u run out of land, this situation doesn't occur in dubai, dubai is only a CITY of 1 million people, lots of cities in the world with 1 million pop has very view skyscrapers. Look at the cities like Toky, nyc and shanghai, they hav atleast 20 millions population, that's why they need skyscrapers.


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

dubaiflo said:


> al ameera tower is now Under Construction.
> it is the tallest res tower in waiting, btw, look at DUBAI's signature


Wasn't 23 marina the tallest?



Kenwen said:


> Dubai is such a odd place, they hav land to spread out but theydon't they keep making big towers and being proud of it, that just wrong use of land, why can't they spread out the city and let everyone get more spaces and bigger houses rather than something they r doing today. By making more towers they r making their land more expensive. And they will never be the skyscraper king, they may still facing the construction boom for a few more years, after that their tiny population would not support anymore towers, I think cities in china and india can only has potential be skyscraper king.


Which would mean even more traffic. There are loads of lowrise developments too though of which some are completed, some UC and some not started yet. I remember Dubai Lover saying that all the land behind the marina is to be developed. I agree though that they're definitely not doing things the usual way. We'll have to wait and see the results in a few years


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

^ The land behind the Marina IS BEING developed. The Jumeirah Lake Towers with the 78 towers 35 - 45 stories, + the 65stories/350 m center peiece, are already under constructiuon. 

Behind Jumeirah Lake Towers is the Jumeirah Island project, which 700 villas are to be delivered in September - October this year.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

All land in Dubai is planned for development, there isn't any big empty space left.


----------



## mad_nick (May 13, 2004)

^Except for the spaces reserved for parking 
While the skyscrapers look nice, a city is more than just skyscrapers, and Dubai has to be one of the worst examples of urban planning in the world. It appears that everything is auto oriented, the buildings are spaced so far apart that it would make it impractical to walk, all the roads I've seen so far resemble expressways, and the buildings have more ground-level parking than those in Houston.
And no, I'm not jealous, I wouldn't want to live there if you paid me.


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

I guess you're right with the urban planning. It's pretty shite alright. They've got a water problem or something over there though so they can't put the parking underground. That's what I heard anyway but yeah, it's still retarded in some cases (as with the towers along the highway that have the fugly parking lots beside them). Aswell, don't forget the heat that gets to nearly 50 degrees is a large reason aswell why people don't walk.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

dubai is not a bad planned city, dubai uses its costline very good and reasonable, thats why.
and the metro will help to get from one side to another...
you cannot judge dubai's urban planing if you have never been there ,you just take a look at some photos.

malec 23 marina will be taller but al ameera should be finished first.


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

Oh right. I thought you meant the tallest in the marina.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

tallest in the marina is 23. but nobody knows what is to come ... ... ....


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

Those are some huge blocks in Dubai.

One Dubai block can probably fit like 10 San Diego blocks.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

how big is a san diego block?


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

Pretty small, usually just one building per block.

See, in order to make more money, the founders made small blocks, because small blocks = more blocks = more corner lots which cost more than side lots, so smaller blocks = more money for the city!


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

lol, ok but you must have thousands of streets then?


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

How can be a block just on building?


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

How can be a block just one building?


----------



## sfenn1117 (Apr 9, 2005)

IN NYC the Bank of America building (945 feet) is being built on the same block as Conde Nast (805 feet), probably the tallest individual block in NYC. 

While I'll admit that some of Dubai's buildings are BEAUTIFUL, especially the Burj al arab (I think thats the name, the hotel), I hear it has horrendous traffic problems. I won't say anything bad about it, I've never been there so I won't be ignorant, but clearly they are just trying to hastily make a name for themselves, they don't need all the skyscrapers, especially one thats over 2,000 feet. Just one man's opinion. NY has been building skyscrapers for 100 years and not even NYC or HK has needed a building that high.


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

Well, the burj-dubai is getting built so as to attract tourism and as you say, make a name for themselves, not because it's running out of space. So yeah, it's not really necessary but neither was the ESB when it was built back in the 1920/30s.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

the burj dubai is being built with the same aim the BAA was and i am sure the BAA was as expensive though their is no secure figure...

and what did the BAA do? it made dubai famous..


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

the baa will take 100 years of solid bookings to break even, but profitability wasn't the main factor in it being built.


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

How much did the Burj Al Arab actually cost, just for curiosity?


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

no idea, but when all you see in there that glitters is actually gold, then obviously they spent a lot of money on it.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

but they never made it public...


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Lisbon is steadily on its way there.


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

larven said:


>


I think uve missed this pictures


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

smussuw said:


> We are talking about two different points.
> 
> We said the tallest block, we didnt say the most dense. We've never said that Dubai will be as dense as HK, Newyork or even chicago.


Yea, I know, but Dubai's 1 blcok size like the dubai marina are unusally large and extended. With the same size of that in Chicago loop. I think the heights for chicago loop would be taller, what do you think?


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

smussuw said:


> I think uve missed this pictures


Wow! Very nice render of dubai marina block! Its block occpies about the size of 8X3=24 block size in chicago loop tho! :runaway:


----------



## CrazyCanuck (Oct 9, 2004)

When that block is completed then we'll talk, but for now, sorry an uncompleted block just does not count.
The area around the John Hancock could give Toronto's Mint district a run for its money, but the sheer size and amount of buildings in the Mint area of Toronto takes the cake I think, and with the addition of Trump(325m) in the next few years, will only cement its status. But Toronto has nothing on the Chicago loop, i'll admit that. The sheer size and balance makes it one of the worlds best skylines only comapred to by two other cities, HK, and NY.


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

CrazyCanuck said:


> When that block is completed then we'll talk, but for now, sorry an uncompleted block just does not count.
> The area around the John Hancock could give Toronto's Mint district a run for its money, but the sheer size and amount of buildings in the Mint area of Toronto takes the cake I think, and with the addition of Trump(325m) in the next few years, will only cement its status. But Toronto has nothing on the Chicago loop, i'll admit that. The sheer size and balance makes it one of the worlds best skylines only comapred to by two other cities, HK, and NY.


Yea, I know that mint district of Toronto is all about cluster and sheer height! But chicago loop and its north side which cut by chicago river should consider as one continues huge block and if you count the total height in that one big block, you will know the tallest block has crown its top on the windy city!  Only HK, NYC, Shanghai, Toronto and possible Dubai in the future can kinda compare side by side with the block height.


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

I think the tallest block right now, where there is no doubt that it is a block, are the 2 Petronas Towers. Together 904m tall.


----------



## EtherealMist (Jul 26, 2005)

smussuw said:


> I think uve missed this pictures



To me, it looks like you could fit four Manhattan blocks in that Dubai block.

But anyway, where does Dubai get all the money for this? Oil?


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

I really dont care whether it was the tallest block or not OR whether the block is bigger than other blocks in other places. What am really concered about is that Dubai will have 17 towers over 300 m. No other country have this number .


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

EtherealMist said:


> To me, it looks like you could fit four Manhattan blocks in that Dubai block.
> 
> But anyway, where does Dubai get all the money for this? Oil?


Oil contribute 5% of Dubai's GPA from 33% in 1990.


What can I say, we have smart people.


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

building at that rate, you don't.


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

"Oil contribute 5% of Dubai's GPA from 33% in 1990."
That might be correct you cant deny that the current growth is only (partly but to large extent) possible because of the wealth that oil has brought the region. Of course it takes smart and well positioned people to see the opportunities and take a country so far is such a short time.


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

^ Am not denying that either but every country needs a basis to start from.


----------



## CrazyCanuck (Oct 9, 2004)

Sorry smussuw, the word WILL just doesn't cut it. Stop arguing about the future and start arguing about the now.


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

Okay, Dubai already have *THREE* over *300 meters*. 

It already have *EIGHT* towers under construction over* 300 meters*. 

By counting what Dubai already have U/C towers over 300 it pass Chicago and Toronto easily.

Infact Dubai with U/C towers pass all the cities in the world even before building all the 17 towers.

Does that satisfy you :|


----------



## ChgoLvr83 (Aug 1, 2004)

smussuw said:


> Okay, Dubai already have *THREE* over *300 meters*.
> 
> It already have *EIGHT* towers under construction over* 300 meters*.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, EVERY SINGLE ONE OF THEM are incredibly tacky, overdone, and gaudy. It be one thing if Dubai had skyscrapers with some sense of style and class, then I'd give it respect but it doesnt so I cant. Height is great but style is even better.


----------



## Lss911 (Dec 1, 2004)

Honestly i don`t like this! It can have some great skyscrapers but look around those buldings! There is nothing! A feeling of desert! No-life, artificialy, no history...


----------



## CrazyCanuck (Oct 9, 2004)

smussuw-	"Okay, Dubai already have THREE over 300 meters.

It already have EIGHT towers under construction over 300 meters.

By counting what Dubai already have U/C towers over 300 it pass Chicago and Toronto easily.

Infact Dubai with U/C towers pass all the cities in the world even before building all the 17 towers.

Does that satisfy you "

No it doesn't satisfy me because we are talking about a city block, not the whole fucking city. Don't flaunt what you don't got.


----------



## DrJoe (Sep 12, 2002)

The Toronto cluster has to be one of the taller blocks around, certainly not at the very top of the list but its damn tall. And to think Trump Tower may be added to this block, +1000fter. Sapphire Tower is probably to far away to be included.


----------



## KGB (Sep 12, 2002)

"Sapphire Tower is probably to far away to be included."


Unless we want to expand the MINT block, Saphire is a block north of it, and not included.

And if we want to extend MINT to include the entire financial district (Yonge, Front, University and Queen), then it's still pretty dense with tall buildings...especially with future additions such as 100 Adelaide, Saphire, Bay/Adelaide office...plus what may turn out to be the tallest...the BA North Condo/mixed-use tower.



Oh...and that rendering of Dubai with those dozen tall towers...is just so terrible in every way...architecturally...and from a city planning aspect...what idiot thinks this makes for a great "city" ?







KGB


----------



## DARKNIGHT (Jun 26, 2005)

Yea the Toronto cluster is great...I worked in it for 4 months at an accounting firm in the RBC building right outside Union Station, so I got to appreciate it everyday! m))



ChgoLvr83 said:


> Unfortunately, EVERY SINGLE ONE OF THEM are incredibly tacky, overdone, and gaudy. It be one thing if Dubai had skyscrapers with some sense of style and class, then I'd give it respect but it doesnt so I cant. Height is great but style is even better.


:?

Ok I like Chicago, but I think most ppl would agree when they say Dubai does have a great sense of style. You are entitled to your opinion...but if you had to ask a lot of people who simply appreciate skyscrapers, i'm sure they would agree that the buildings you see in that picture look better than most of the boxes in Chicago. 



Lss911 said:


> Honestly i don`t like this! It can have some great skyscrapers but look around those buldings! There is nothing! A feeling of desert! No-life, artificialy, no history...


In the picture, most of the barren land you see will be landscaped. Again with the no-history comments...geez enough with all the negativity! Artificial? hno:...Since when was constructing buildings artificial?....I guess this whole website should be labeled as artificial since it's all about skyscrapers.:bash:


----------



## Buster (Sep 1, 2003)

"this post will shut up some mouths."

No it won't! JK

We're a little touchy about Dubai, aren't we!


"check out this thread before you make stupid statements, make sure you check out all the pages http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=203569
you will see dubai is very much a great city."

I can say as many stupid things as I want.


In all seriousness, I think you misread my post because most would agree that the construction boom in Dubai more Corbusian than urban.


----------



## DARKNIGHT (Jun 26, 2005)

Well so much for being civil. Stupid comments can only be taken for soo long.



ChgoLvr83 said:


> Style??? In what sense of the word? Damn near everything there is overdone. Its like comparing Dolly Parton to Jacqueline Kennedy. It screams for attention and doing so in the wrong way. There is not a single skyscraper that screams for attention, (not even the Sears Tower in simple black) or is covered in funky neon lighting in Chicago but its nonetheless a member of the "Big Three". ALOT can be said for subtlty.(sp?)



Overdone? Everything looks fantastic if you ask me. (with the exception of a few) Buddy, yu obviously have some issue with Dubai and you are using this thread to vent out your hatred towards it. Screams for attention? Is that is why Chicago followed with the Sears Tower right after the Twin towers were built?...R u telling me they didn't want the attention of the world for having the world's tallest building back then?!?! Man, i'm sure ppl could have said Chicago was screaming for attention at the time. Even now, Chicago has gone ahead with plans to build a building much higher and flashier building than the proposed freedom tower, thus maintaining the claim of having The North American WTB title. Did i think it was screaming for attention. Well maybe not put exactly that way but what's wrong with wanting the best. You are being VERY VERY HYPOCRITICAL IF U SAY DUBAI IS SCREAMING FOR ATTENTION WHEN CHICAGO IS CLEARLY DOING THE SAME. Big 3?!?! I highly doubt that. I like the Sears Tower, but if you want my honest opinion it is not nearly as great as you make it out to be. ESB looks way better than the Sears Tower. In fact there are many buildings in the world that have a much greater sense of style than the Sears Tower. You are from Chicago, so I can understand your bias towards it, but please refrain yourself from making hypocritical comments. It is VERY VEYR ANNOYING! Oh and obviously you have your own opinion of style (obviously much different from mine but that's ok) which you are entitled to but just refrain from the hypocritical comments.



ChgoLvr83 said:


> And if I asked alot of people that can appreciate ARCHITECTURE, Im even more sure that they would agree that the mere "boxes", that youve managed to reduce them to, have more class and style than anything thats coming out of Dubai right now. When you try too hard, it shows. There is absolutely no fluidity in Dubai's skyline. Everyone simply wants to outdo everyone else with absolutely no concern as to how it would come together in the end. I thank goodness that I live in a city where city officials understand that placement and a good sense of architecture comes first in planning a cityscape. Dubai has a looooong way to go in terms of great architecture and a few tallest this and a few tallest that doesnt mean a thing in the end. But thats just part of my opinion...


Ok I respect your opinion in this passage but I think you are misinformed about the planning. You might not see the fluidity but it is there. Visit the actual Sub-Dubai forum (there is a lot there) but you will see how carefully Dubai's entire development is being planned. So again when you make comments like you did about no fluidity, and thank god you live in a city where city officials understand etc., it is again very annoying but I can't blame you on this one because you are just ignorant since you don't know all the information about Dubai.



ChgoLvr83 said:


> Btw, I admire Dubai's ambition greatly but I honestly feel that they are doing ALOT (I cant stress this enough) wrong as far as planning and architecture.


Again, i disagree but I doubt i'll change your mind. If you honestly researched Dubai you will understand why they are building so much in the first place and how it will all come together. Please do this before you continue posting about Dubai because "in my opinion" no sane person would say the things you ahve said about Dubai after truly knowing a substantial amount of knowledge regarding Dubai


----------



## ChgoLvr83 (Aug 1, 2004)

DARKNIGHT said:


> Well so much for being civil. Stupid comments can only be taken for soo long.
> 
> Overdone? Everything looks fantastic if you ask me. (with the exception of a few) Buddy, yu obviously have some issue with Dubai and you are using this thread to vent out your hatred towards it. Screams for attention? Is that is why Chicago followed with the Sears Tower right after the Twin towers were built?...R u telling me they didn't want the attention of the world for having the world's tallest building back then?!?! Man, i'm sure ppl could have said Chicago was screaming for attention at the time. Even now, Chicago has gone ahead with plans to build a building much higher and flashier building than the proposed freedom tower, thus maintaining the claim of having The North American WTB title. Did i think it was screaming for attention. Well maybe not put exactly that way but what's wrong with wanting the best. You are being VERY VERY HYPOCRITICAL IF U SAY DUBAI IS SCREAMING FOR ATTENTION WHEN CHICAGO IS CLEARLY DOING THE SAME. Big 3?!?! I highly doubt that. I like the Sears Tower, but if you want my honest opinion it is not nearly as great as you make it out to be. ESB looks way better than the Sears Tower. In fact there are many buildings in the world that have a much greater sense of style than the Sears Tower. You are from Chicago, so I can understand your bias towards it, but please refrain yourself from making hypocritical comments. It is VERY VEYR ANNOYING! Oh and obviously you have your own opinion of style (obviously much different from mine but that's ok) which you are entitled to but just refrain from the hypocritical comments.


Issues? Please get over yourself!! Fortunately enough, for me, I have a life outside of the forum. I recommend the same for you and a dose of maturity. Whats with the name calling? And of course, the only reason the Sears Tower was even drawn up was to outdo the WTC. *note the sarcasm* And fine, I'll give it to you about Chicago screaming for attention at the time but it had a plan and it wasnt asking the world to look at it simply for the sake of doing so. Sure Chicago has this recent proposal but when was the last time Chicago had another serious proposal like this? Several years ago. Every other day you have some prince and greedy developer in Dubai trying to outdo one another making a mockery of themselves and the city. Nothing works together. Hell, even in the midst of city government corruption, Chicago still pulls out classier architecture and public art(parks) when its not even trying. My point is, if Dubai didnt try so fucking hard on putting itself on the map with these gaudy assed structures more people would respect it and it would reach the masses as far as having an international image. But it doesnt. Barely anyone knows anything about Dubai off of the forum, which just goes to show that when you try too hard to be seen, you're ignored. Btw, I have no issues OR hatred with Dubai personally although you'd like it if I did to make yourself feel better but I dont so I dont what to tell you. 

The "Big Three" was in reference to skylines since thats what we're talking. You have a problem with that, it sounds like a personal problem to me. I also dont care about you liking ESB more. Who gives a rats ass?

And lets get one other thing straight, IM NOT FROM CHICAGO!!! Get your info straight before you start with personal attacks.




DARKNIGHT said:


> Ok I respect your opinion in this passage but I think you are misinformed about the planning. You might not see the fluidity but it is there. Visit the actual Sub-Dubai forum (there is a lot there) but you will see how carefully Dubai's entire development is being planned. So again when you make comments like you did about no fluidity, and thank god you live in a city where city officials understand etc., it is again very annoying but I can't blame you on this one because you are just ignorant since you don't know all the information about Dubai.


Once again, if the "planning" is there than they need to rethink it because it is horrible. And Im going by the countless pics posted of the city. But I guess Im just ignorant. You know us...





DARKNIGHT said:


> Again, i disagree but I doubt i'll change your mind. If you honestly researched Dubai you will understand why they are building so much in the first place and how it will all come together. Please do this before you continue posting about Dubai because "in my opinion" no sane person would say the things you ahve said about Dubai after truly knowing a substantial amount of knowledge regarding Dubai


Lots of sane people agree with me on this. And because others dont think the world of Dubai, we're crazy and ignorant? That says alot about the narrow-minded view on your end. And I recommend doing the same for Chicago. Open your eyes before you start reducing great architecture to mere boxes and bland this and bland that. 

And let me state once more, I dont have a problem with Dubai. I am by NO means jealous of anything that Dubai has. I have a problem with its tacky, overdone developments. Dubai is trying to get where Chicago has already been. And no, you havent changed my mind or the misinformation about anything. You just went on a tirade whipping personal insults around. You didnt give a single reason that would change my mind.

Anyway, Im quite bored now...


----------



## DARKNIGHT (Jun 26, 2005)

ChgoLvr83 said:


> Every other day you have some prince and greedy developer in Dubai trying to outdo one another making a mockery of themselves and the city. Nothing works together. Hell, even in the midst of city government corruption, Chicago still pulls out classier architecture and public art(parks) when its not even trying. My point is, if Dubai didnt try so fucking hard on putting itself on the map with these gaudy assed structures more people would respect it and it would reach the masses as far as having an international image. But it doesnt. Barely anyone knows anything about Dubai off of the forum, which just goes to show that when you try too hard to be seen, you're ignored. Btw, I have no issues OR hatred with Dubai personally although you'd like it if I did to make yourself feel better but I dont so I dont what to tell you.


"Greedy developer"? What exactly are you basing this on? Or better yet do you have sources to back up these ridiculous statements? When you say "Dubai tries so fucking hard", it's obvious you have issues with Dubai. Your anger is clearly expressed in that sentence. In terms of recognition, many ppl in Europe and in Asia know much more about Dubai. In North America, Dubai is not well known yet but that will change in the upcoming years. Despite Chicago being around for decades, there are still many people outside North America that don't know too much about it besides the Sears Tower. 



ChgoLvr83 said:


> The "Big Three" was in reference to skylines since thats what we're talking.


If you say so, Hong Kong, New York, Shanghai all have more impressive skylines if you ask me, chicago is up there for sure though.




ChgoLvr83 said:


> And lets get one other thing straight, IM NOT FROM CHICAGO!!! Get your info straight before you start with personal attacks.


Sorry, I thought u were since beside location below your avatar you have Chicago. 



ChgoLvr83 said:


> Once again, if the "planning" is there than they need to rethink it because it is horrible. And Im going by the countless pics posted of the city. But I guess Im just ignorant. You know us...


Us?!?!...i just said you...and yes you are ignorant.



ChgoLvr83 said:


> Lots of sane people agree with me on this. And because others dont think the world of Dubai, we're crazy and ignorant? That says alot about the narrow-minded view on your end. And I recommend doing the same for Chicago. Open your eyes before you start reducing great architecture to mere boxes and bland this and bland that.


No one ever said you had to think of the world of Dubai!!! ****, you really like twisting my words and implying things I never said. However, when you make ignorant comments like greedy developers, lack of planning and so on, what do you expect me to call you? You know shit about dubai and yet make harsh statements towards another city and then claim that you have no issues with it. Other than just "looking at pictures" ooooh that's sooo great, why don't u actually try reading something. 



ChgoLvr83 said:


> And let me state once more, I dont have a problem with Dubai. I am by NO means jealous of anything that Dubai has. I have a problem with its tacky, overdone developments. Dubai is trying to get where Chicago has already been. And no, you havent changed my mind or the misinformation about anything. You just went on a tirade whipping personal insults around. You didnt give a single reason that would change my mind.
> 
> Anyway, Im quite bored now...


Don't have a problem with Dubai...u sure do buddy...here are you few links if you every want to actually take up reading about a subject rather than looking at pictures

http://www.usatoday.com/marketplace/ibi/dubai.htm

http://www.ameinfo.com/37828.html

http://www.retirementhavens.com/res...vens/dubai.html

and here's another post by a Dubai forumer which should give you a bit more insight:



dubaiflo said:


> My new strategy to teach people about dubai in those stupid city vs. city threads.
> i will just post the following in every single one of those:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

Okay let`s talk about architecture in Dubai.

How much i know about architecture: 
I am not an expert but i know who Kenzo Tange and Sir Norman Foster are.
I was in Dubai, Shenzhen, Hong Kong, Paris, Tokyo, Yokohama, Osaka, Macao, Kyoto, Frankfurt, Nara, Kobe. 
My favorite building in Shenzhen is the World Finance Centre, Tower A
You most copy the link.
http://www.emporis.com/en/wm/bu/?id...ry beautiful (i have seen many many renders).


----------



## ChgoLvr83 (Aug 1, 2004)

DARKNIGHT said:


> "Greedy developer"? What exactly are you basing this on? Or better yet do you have sources to back up these ridiculous statements? When you say "Dubai tries so fucking hard", it's obvious you have issues with Dubai. Your anger is clearly expressed in that sentence. In terms of recognition, many ppl in Europe and in Asia know much more about Dubai. In North America, Dubai is not well known yet but that will change in the upcoming years. Despite Chicago being around for decades, there are still many people outside North America that don't know too much about it besides the Sears Tower.


Why do I have to be bashing anything?? It is what it is. The anger expressed wasnt with Dubai, it was with your comments. I dont have issues with Dubai. Not its history, people or anything else personal. I have "issues", once again, with its developments and apparently YOU now. 

And greedy developers was in reference due to that I havent seen many developers that arent greedy. Hell money is to be made right now with these projects in Dubai so why not jump on the opportunity. **** style, class and cohesion. Lets just put up tallest this and that and call it a day. I guess style is subjective in the end but I feel for those who have none. Subtly goes a loooooong way. Their developments should try it. It works wonders. Hell, give me an ounce of substance and Im pretty sure its there but in the end, if big shiny, tacky ass structures with pretty lights do it for you then, you know what, more power to you. Just dont be surprised when people look at you like youre stupid.





DARKNIGHT said:


> Us?!?!...i just said you...and yes you are ignorant.


I said "us" because Im not the only person out here in the world that shares the same the view, dumbfuck. Its funny how at the very moment someone doesnt like anything dealing with that damned city, people like yourself start with this pseudo-intelligent mindset that youre right and the rest better start thinking alike. YOU NEVER ONCE PRESENTED ANYTHING THAT WOULD CREATE A HEALTHY DEBATE!! You didnt like something I posted and jumped on it.





DARKNIGHT said:


> No one ever said you had to think of the world of Dubai!!! ****, you really like twisting my words and implying things I never said. However, when you make ignorant comments like greedy developers, lack of planning and so on, what do you expect me to call you? You know shit about dubai and yet make harsh statements towards another city and then claim that you have no issues with it. Other than just "looking at pictures" ooooh that's sooo great, why don't u actually try reading something.


I said looking at pictures because in the general forums, thats all you see...pictures and then comments on how the world needs to take heed. Dont ever try and begin to question my intelligence based on my simple dislike for Dubai's development. Wow! Talk about twisting things around and hypocrisy, huh?

I didnt twist anything around because I didnt state that you claimed anything that wasnt the truth by your previous posts. When you want to stop hurling insults asshole and actually discuss things seriously (if its doable), let me know because it'll be a shame if this thread is closed b/c of inane bullshit.

Oh and Shanghai?!? Im sorry but no...


----------



## ChgoLvr83 (Aug 1, 2004)

Oh and by the way, dont get me wrong, Chicago has made many mistakes in the last decade with its choices of buildings but not on this massive scale. There is probably one project there in Dubai that isnt horrible. Its soaring, sleek, and is different in a good way while still maintaing a sense of what its trying to accomplish. I do not know the name though. Damn, I wish I knew the name.

Back on topic: When we say block, define the the word. Im noticing people mention entire dowtown areas but Im thinking a X by Y "block" of a downtown area. Im abit confused.


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

Your a very intellegent JERK chgoLvr83 and you know it !


----------



## DARKNIGHT (Jun 26, 2005)

@ChgoLvr83


ChgoLvr83 said:


> Why do I have to be bashing anything??


I said what are you "basing" this on, not "bashing," obviously you need help reading. Wow...i'm not even going to bother to continue talking further than beyond this post with you. I badly want to reply to all the crap you said but it will just go on forever, so i'll be the mature one and stop. You can continue to post replys to this post if it makes you feel like a bigger man. Obviously when an individual has to resort to repeated swearing to get all his points across, it only shows a lack of vocabulary and intelligence. Anyways i'll try and end this tedious argument by being civil. You have your opinion and I have mine. Have a good day.


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

DARKNIGHT said:


> @ChgoLvr83
> 
> Wow...i'm not even going to bother to continue talking with you. I badly want to reply but it will just go on forever, so i'll be the mature one and stop. Obviously when an individual has to resort to repeated swearing to get all his points across, it only shows a lack of voabulary and intelligence. Anyways i'll try and end this tedious argument by being civil. You have your opinion and I have mine. Have a good day.


and the canuk wins  , seriously , i dont bother replying to these sort of people , Ubai is building non-stop and one day these sort of people will say "damn i was a complete jerk with extremly dumb ass opinions"


----------



## CrazyCanuck (Oct 9, 2004)

Wow, this got out of hand pretty quickly, so in a simple question, since my last couple haven't been answered or have been ignored, answer me this Dubai forumers, as of right now, does Dubai have one of the tallest blocks on the planet? Ones that can compete with HK, toronto, New York and Chicago?


----------



## DARKNIGHT (Jun 26, 2005)

Definitely not right now...although SZR is up there for sure right now


----------



## ChgoLvr83 (Aug 1, 2004)

Dubai_Boy said:


> and the canuk wins  , seriously , i dont bother replying to these sort of people , Ubai is building non-stop and one day these sort of people will say "damn i was a complete jerk with extremly dumb ass opinions"


*cough* cosigns *cough*

Let me know when you take your lips off of his ass. Not every one will agree on things like this. You act like the rest of the world will stop building but whatever... I simply dont like Dubai's development. The world wont end for either of us. 

And Darknight, call me what you want and have a nice day.

ANd btw, a dumb ass opionion would be something like I hate black people not I hate Dubai's skyline. There's a bit of a difference, Dubai_Boy. 

I digress...


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

Dubai-Lover said:


> still a stupid thread hno:
> 
> some people don't get it
> 
> ...


Thank god you just realize HOW WRONG YOU WERE!
First, I would say that Dubai is starting to get the attention a city deserve which mostly from its outstanding supertall projects in its questionable future. Most of them are quite modernistic and stylish in the sense that it will be done in the future,but I am starting to see that Dubai is building an empty shell. Also by bringing out this statement: "do you think this huge block called aon center is attracting or more attracting than one of the new dubai towers of this size" is just god damn shame for Dubai. What age of supertalls are we talking about? Aon center or Sears tower or Big John for that matter all built in da 70s and they are all among the world's tallest list and continue for somewhile. What was it like for Dubai in 70s, may I ask? Your lousy judgement from that statement is what makes Dubai an unattractive place not to mention around the desert! :sleepy: Other forumers said it well, dubai's city planning is gotta be one of the worst in the world as far as the top skylines go. Just look at that one huge block of Dubai marina which claim to be the world's tallest block in the future is just another way of insecurity. That block size is so huge and long which I think chicago loop's whole block size can be out done as well to make Dubai another big underdog. But chicago is all about city planning, great architecture and accessibility. Need I say more, why not make that dubai marina as long as one mile and we start compare them with many of other extreme tall skylines like Chicago, NYC, Toronto, HK and Shanghai...ect. Trust me, Dubai isn't the tallest block right now and will not be in the future. Keep on building that dream dubaiers or should I say tourists. I have nothing against its history and its modern stylish skyscrapers, they are just another great define of current architecture trend, BTW, Chicago also starting the trend as well with its couple of superstalls on the way.


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

It would be interesting to know how much ChicagoSkyline and ChgoLvr83 know about architecture and city planning. 

The skyscrapers in Dubai are better for the people who walking around them. Many of them have something in the first 2 floors, like a restaurant or a Gym. So around the skyscraper is much life. There is more life than around the skyscrapers in Frankfurt. 

Dubai is a very modern city. So Dubai has not some problems that other old citys have, like the railtracks to the trainstation in the city center. This seperates the people and use much space. In my country they thinking about bringing the railtracks under the ground. But this costs billions. 

I don`t think any of the Dubai critics thought about this. 
And there is much more. A discussion would be very nice.


----------



## Chi-City (Aug 9, 2005)

I would advise anyone to visit Dubai once in their lifetime. I'm from Chicago and have visited Dubai --- it's all that it's cracked up to be .... AND MORE!


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

Tom_Green said:


> It would be interesting to know how much ChicagoSkyline and ChgoLvr83 know about architecture and city planning.
> 
> The skyscrapers in Dubai are better for the people who walking around them. Many of them have something in the first 2 floors, like a restaurant or a Gym. So around the skyscraper is much life. There is more life than around the skyscrapers in Frankfurt.
> 
> ...


Why not tell us how much you know about architecture and city planning first?

"The skyscrapers in Dubai are better for the people who walking around them. ", yea, so is chicago, nyc, hk, and tons of other cities, what is your point? You obviously never been to other great cities like chicago and nyc, both cities' skyscrapers and supertalls also have something like restaurants, shops, stores, cafes, gyms...on their lower level. Dubai isn't the one and the first to invent this accessibility. Why all of sudden use Frankfurt as your target of victim? :bash: 
There is no question that Dubai is a modern city because majority of its skyscrapers all are done in recent years. Do people even notice Dubai before them being built? What is it like for Dubai in da 70s, does it even have one single skyscraper standing? Sure it doesn't have problems like other more well defined cities and history rich cities but wouldn't it eventually will have one way or another? You are just completely biased as it is and so are your vision of this desert oasis! Railroad network and transportations were some of the great technologies that define, built and nourish what are some of the great world cities today. I don't see the problems of it being transit in the city center, it helps all work forces from the near region and close to the city with less time and effort. Dubai can't use much space cause it will cost too much to transform desert into liveable place and that is why you people jealous at the cities that have what you don't have. So please, open your eyes and brains, Dubai is just a late broomer and will be a empty shell in the future. Someone claimed from da chicago suggest for the visit, only if I get da free tickets, or should I say, why not check out Las Vegas, it is much closer for me and too in da desert.


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

ChicagoSkyline said:


> Why not tell us how much you know about architecture and city planning first?


>_< 
I have 
Read post 325



ChicagoSkyline said:


> Why all of sudden use Frankfurt as your target of victim? :bash:


Because i live near this city. I don`t have problems telling other people that my city isn`t the best in the world. 

Now i have to go to work, so i write only this short.
Maybe you can write something to post 325.


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

Tom_Green said:


> >_<
> I have
> Read post 325
> 
> ...



LOL, just finished what you called you have done it on post 325!
You are only rating your favorite skyscrapers in Dubai, tell me that they aren't your opinion? Geez, what are they even have anything to do with the city planning? Altho, those pics of dubai skyscrapers are nice, but I still left clueless at what you know about architecture and city planning!

You obviously never been to many other world cities around the globe and you used Frankfurt which you live nearby as an example to show how special Dubai skyscrapers are. That doesn't tell much, you should get out more!  Maybe drop your architecture and city planning course in your town and vist the true living examples like Chicago, NYC, Toronto, HK, Shanghai and many others. I strongly advice you do. :runaway:


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

ChicagoSkyline said:


> LOL, just finished what you called you have done it on post 325!
> You are only rating your favorite skyscrapers in Dubai, tell me that they aren't your opinion? Geez, what are they even have anything to do with the city planning? Altho, those pics of dubai skyscrapers are nice, but I still left clueless at what you know about architecture and city planning!
> 
> You obviously never been to many other world cities around the globe and you used Frankfurt which you live nearby as an example to show how special Dubai skyscrapers are. That doesn't tell much, you should get out more!  Maybe drop your architecture and city planning course in your town and vist the true living examples like Chicago, NYC, Toronto, HK, Shanghai and many others. I strongly advice you do. :runaway:


I am not rating my favorite buildings of Dubai. I am rating the architecture from this skyscraper. 
You love the Sears Tower, don`t you? I think you love the world trade center, too. Am i right? Because of it`s design? Yes? But you don`t love the design of this skyscraper. You love what they standing for. But if you talk about architecture you must say that this building is ugly, not very interesting. After the towers have been build the entire architecture scene ignored the skyscrapers. Okay they have been very tall, but not interesting. I agree with them. 
I don`t really know how i should proove you that i can see what`s an ugly and what`s an beautiful skyscraper is. 
But it would be intersting to know how you want to proove me that you have knowledge about the stuff you talking about. 

Not to many ? Have you really read what i have written ?


Tom_Green said:


> I was in Dubai, Shenzhen, Hong Kong, Paris, Tokyo, Yokohama, Osaka, Macao, Kyoto, Frankfurt, Nara, Kobe.
> QUOTE]
> I don`t know how much you travel but i think this amount of cities is okay for somebody who is 22 years old.
> 
> ...


----------

